# My reference doesn't work there anymore?



## Sneds (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi guys, I need some help.

I am totally redoing my cv, and I can't find anybody who worked with me at one particular place of employment. I was originally going to name one of the two partners who worked in the same office as me, but they've both left. So have the three managers who worked above me? So what's my course of action?

I would assume that I should just put a generic reference putting the company and it's address down and not naming names, but I can't find any info on the internet regarding it.

Thanks x


----------



## Herbie (Jan 21, 2010)

Dropping names may be a fine idea, personally I thought the CV was about you, not someone else.

Make a CV as short as poss but with relevant info that may make a poss future employer ask you the questions.

Less is nearly always more in my view.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2010)

As someone working in recruitment we always take up references covering the last three years. We usually insist on the name of the persons line manager, but where people have left as in this case, places have been taken over or shut down etc we write to the HR department as a default. The logic behind this is that they should at least be able to give the dates of employment and may have records on absence etc


----------



## Sneds (Jan 21, 2010)

As someone working in recruitment we always take up references covering the last three years. We usually insist on the name of the persons line manager, but where people have left as in this case, places have been taken over or shut down etc we write to the HR department as a default. The logic behind this is that they should at least be able to give the dates of employment and may have records on absence etc
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I'm looking for cheers Homer. 

As an aside, do you request all references within the past three years? I usually offer my most recent two places of employement? x


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2010)

Under the NHS "Safer Recruitment" guidelines we take up all references for the last three years. Where someone worked as a temp we'll get the agency to confirm the periods of employment and if there were any known problems with any assignment. Otherwise if you've had five jobs over the last three years we'll take up five references. Similarly if you've worked abroad we;ll take those up too

Our online applications ask for the current and then the last four (I think) employers and there is space for four referees.


----------



## TRS30 (Jan 21, 2010)

As Homer said, I would ring the company, get the name of the HR Manager and put them done. Depending on the company they might only give a standard Joe Bloggs worked here between these dates, especially if there is no one left would can give a personal reference.


----------



## birdieman (Jan 21, 2010)

I believe it is ok to simply put down 'references upon request'.

The prospective employer will look at your work experience, qualifications etc first. Then hopefully they will invite you to interview and if that goes ok and they shortlist you for the job then they will contact referees.

I dont put referees down on the CV as word can easily get back to your current employer about your obvious desires to leave, which if you've only an outside chance of getting the new job isn't really a good thing.

I would give referee info only when its asked for.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 22, 2010)

They just need to confirm your employment.  Most companies now don't offer person references due to liable and just confirm that you worked there from such and such dates.


----------

